# Drawing Results Are In!!!!!!!



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

good to go!!


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Quakmaster316 said:


> :evil: im gunna shoot um in the face


you git one AJ?


----------



## Bogey (Nov 26, 2003)

Captain said:


> Success for 4/23-5/06 Fins or feathers???


You have all summer to catch Lake Trout! :corkysm55


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Successful! Unit F - first hunt


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

PA BUCK what part of J do you hunt? I also drew the same hunt and hunt the Cheboygan area.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

yeeeeeeeeah boooooooi! got drawn second year. last year i didnt shoot, i called for my little cousin. never got a bird. this will be my first bird. second hunt year... i felt like being nice, lets hope carma loves me.
unit A ill be up the 20th - the 29th if ya see a gang of young punk kids screamin about the hockey game at the hide away. say hi:lol: 

nice to see that im the only unit a'er... i only saw one other hunter out there last year. i like having pick of the land:evilsmile


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

got it for zc last hunt...just what i wanted...i like the longer time period.....even though they took away a week this year......


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I got mine. :coolgleam


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I got mine. :coolgleam


where are ya huntin???
i drew 2nd choice 234


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I got mine Unit -K


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Myself and both sons were successful, will be the first hunt for my youngest. Just bought him an 870 20 ga youth model at D&R sports last weekend.


----------



## Gray Bear (Aug 31, 2006)

My son and I got drawn and he was psyched when I told him! After I tell him I call the guy I hunt with and after running his D.L # thru the state...... I have to tell him he did'nt get drawn. That sucks, especially because we hunt outta his place. But being the true sportsman that he is, he says he will be happy to call for my son and I. There's a lesson to pass on to the kids! 
:idea:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

woodie slayer said:


> where are ya huntin???
> i drew 2nd choice 234


I got ZE april 23-29th. first time turkey hunting. didnt have a clue when to pick and I know where some birds are in the area.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Got it!

Unit M 4/23-5/31


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Me and my dad drew liscenses for ZB area first hunt april 23-29 hopefully this new private land pays off!


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

3RD hunt on unit ZF. I chose people shy birds and mushrooms over people shy birds and cold rainy weather this year. I love the new zones and seasons. COME ON SPRING.:bouncy:


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Successful.........Unit K 4/30/07 - 05/06/07


----------

